# measuring fish for mounts



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

how do i do this? i want to get a pike mounted this year, when i catch the one, but im not sure on what measurements are needed. i know length, but what else???


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Greekrukus said:


> how do i do this? i want to get a pike mounted this year, when i catch the one, but im not sure on what measurements are needed. i know length, but what else???


Measure the length, wrap it in a wet towel, freeze it and take it to a taxidermist. He will take the measurements himself


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Brian Jones said:


> Measure the length, wrap it in a wet towel, freeze it and take it to a taxidermist. He will take the measurements himself


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

What they said. Unless you are talking about a replica.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i think hes talking replica, in which case you want length, width, and weight if you have a scale, and thats about all you need... aside from ALOT of pictures of the fish... so the taxy can replicate it the best he can using your pictures. i recommend taking one of each side of the head and the top of the head only, both sides of the fish and top of it as well, and a picture or two of every fin. taking special note to take detailed pictures of any special or add marking you want noted on your mount. take too many pictures, yes, too many... your taxy will be very happy.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

If a guy has a couple of good pictures and an estimate of the fishes length and weight. I can usually get pretty close. Obviously the more measurements the better. But if you are releasing the fish, you want to get them back in the water quickly. I have done many off of just a photo and have never had any problems.


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

i was thinking replica, only cause if i catch a fish that big, someone else should have the chance as well. besides, i ove to eat pike, but that big, i dunno. which way is more cost effective as well?


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Generally skin mounts are more cost effective, Repro are normally $3-$4 more per inch.


----------

